# glow fish!



## corey.150 (May 27, 2010)

i have six glow fish and i recently bought them a cave but they just wont go in it? do glow fish typically like caves? also i forgot to rinse my gravel but my fish seem fine is this going to harm them in anyway? 

thanks
corey


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can't speak for glow fish in particular, but generally it takes fish some time to get used to new decor and such.

As for the gravel, unless it is from outside where it could possibily exposed to contaminates, it should be fine. The only residual effect you might encounter is cloudy water.


----------



## polywog (May 27, 2010)

Corey - Glow fish were developed from zebra danios, which are pretty active and not very shy. I would imagine that they may dart in and out of your cave, once discovered. But I can't imagine them hanging out in a cave for very long. It would usually be a shy type of fish that would prefer to do that.

I agree with James on the gravel issue, filtration and water changes will help there.


----------



## corey.150 (May 27, 2010)

thanks guys i just bought an angel fish to the aquarium and he chills in the cave sometimes...he acts really strange tho, doesnt seem to be getting aggressive with my other fish tho just really shy


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

How big is the tank? A single angel typically needs a 20 gallon tank and then you need ten more gallons per angels. I have heard that glo fish can sometimes stress the angels because they can get nippy plus they are usually pretty hyper.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well....you know glofish are actually dyed zebra danios right? With that in mind...yes they can cause fish like Angels to get stressed by their hyper activity.

Just a little tid bit to keep in mind. ;o)


----------



## corey.150 (May 27, 2010)

yeh i noticed that, so i now i have the glowfish and an xray tetra in the 10 gallon and i now have a 55 gallon for my angel as well as a fiddler crab, rope fish, and a rosie feeder for the rope fish but he doesnt seem to wanna eat him lol but ive been feeding the angel live brine shrimp and he loves them


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you have a place where the crab can come out of the water? If not, you will need to make something for him. Oh...and be very mindful with the rope fish as well. Sry.


----------



## corey.150 (May 27, 2010)

i dont have any place for the crab to come outta the water, is this necessary? and sad news  my rope fish died about an hour ago  poor little guy idk what happened  i think it was too hot in the tank i turned the heater off


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry to hear about the rope fish. (

As for the crab, he will need land to occassionally come out of the water. You can also create a air dome under water from him as well. I remember seeing a link to some DIY stuffs a while back for this.


----------



## fvancuron (Jun 8, 2010)

Glofish are genetically modified zebra danio fish. They're usually considered "top fish", that is they tend to stay at the top level of the water. So, they really might not be interested in a cave, but plicos are.

:>


----------



## fvancuron (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, and angel fish like company. It would be a good idea to get another one if your aquarium can support 2 angels + the others.


----------

